# Can I reuse cleaning oxides and polish in my tumbler?



## bottlediger (Jul 22, 2007)

I just picked up my new tumbler yesterday from Jar doc! I am very pleased have have 3 bottles going right now. I am using the 1500 cutter that turns into polish after 24 hrs. I was wondering If I could just take the (glass beads) i am not using copper and the polish that is in the canaster and leave it in there when the first bottle is done and put in a new dirty bottle with the polish from the last bottle? Thanks

 Ry


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 22, 2007)

No. Clean your glass beads or copper, or whatever you are using (and clean it very well) with water, NO Soap! then put in fresh compound. Kelley


----------



## tombstone (Jul 22, 2007)

I have recycled in this manner and have had no problems.  However, if your bottles aren't completely free of dirt you might contaminate the solution and cause micro scratches on your next bottle.  The safest bet is do as gunsmoke advised and completely clean your media every time.


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks guys I just thought it would save a ton of time without having to clean the canasters and beads and save money reusing the oxides. Thanks again

 Ry


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 23, 2007)

It would save time Ry, and it is a pain in the butt to clean up after every tumble but it is best to do it. That's why people who tumble for others get paid $15.00-$20.00 a bottle.[] It's a pain. I have never used glass beads, put if you don't clean copper (really well), you will contaminate it and shorten it's life span considerably. Have you priced copper lately?[&o]  Just my opinion,  Kelley


----------



## towhead (Jul 31, 2007)

In the agate tumbling world, it is not advisable to attempt to reuse grit, because it pretty much wears down.  So what was once coarse grit would then be-maybe-fine grit....[&o]


----------

